# AppleScript : Coller le presse papiers dans spotlight



## Belgarion (29 Février 2012)

Bonsoir à tous,

Je viens vers vous car je n'arrive pas à copier le contenu du presse papiers dans les commentaires spotlight.

Autant j'ai trouvé les commandes pour le faire (set comment) je n'y arrive pas.
Je pense que cela vient du contenu que je veux coller.
En fait je récupère dans mon script le POSIX PATH d'un fichier que je copie dans le presse papiers puis j'ai envie de copier ce POSIX PATH qui est dans le presse papiers dans le commentaire spotlight de ce même fichier.
Je sais que c'est bizarre comme demande...

Pour le moment tout ce que j'arrive à faire est d'obtenir l'erreur suivante : 
error "Erreur dans FinderSPAM: Il est impossible de régler comment à \"1\"." number -10006 from co

En vous remerciant par avance,


----------



## ceslinstinct (2 Mars 2012)

Belgarion a dit:


> Bonsoir à tous,
> 
> En fait je récupère dans mon script le POSIX PATH d'un fichier que je copie dans le presse papiers puis j'ai envie de copier ce POSIX PATH qui est dans le presse papiers dans le commentaire spotlight de ce même fichier.


Bonsoir

Un chemin type UNIX dans le Presse-Papiers, copié en commentaire Spotlight chez moi ça fonctionne (c'est normal, j'utilise Léopard 10.5.8).

Le code AS que j'utilise.

```
set texte to the clipboard
set votre_Choix to choose file with prompt "Quel Fichier ajouter un commentaire Spotlight"
tell application "Finder" to set comment of (votre_Choix as alias) to texte
```

Avec d'autres fauves, je sais pas si ça fonctionne, à toi de voir.

@+


----------

